# Help on this



## Supersport#68 (Sep 24, 2018)

My 68 came with some super old mags that appear to be 15-10 rear and 15-9 fronts. Aside from looking 70s, can this work steering wise in the front? 
Right now it has 295/50/15 rear and 235/60/15 front. 
I am having all new oem level suspension done because it is really sagging in front.
What tire combo would you guys recommend on this size wheels to tone it down but still fit the wheels?


----------

